# Problems using two network connections on same computer.



## airdudei (Apr 10, 2006)

This for some reason is not working. I have a Linksys Fast Ethernet connection in my computer and a Linksys Wireless connection as well. 

I did this in order to connect to my xbox through via my computer with a crossover cable.

Anyway I recently ran a wire from my router to my computer and attempted a hard connect to my computer. It will say connected but every 10 seconds or so it will say network cable unplugged and then re-connect after a few seconds.

I plugged the hard connection to my xbox and it connected fine so I know the wire conenction indeed works.

I was thinking that maybe it is a conflict between wireless and wire connections.

IDK.

Any advice?


----------



## airdudei (Apr 10, 2006)

I managed to stump 47 other computer geeks who read this with my question!!

I am GOD!

Oh and I still haven't figured this ******** out, why it connects to the xbox but not my computer!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

airdudei said:


> I am GOD!
> 
> Oh and I still haven't figured this ******** out, why it connects to the xbox but not my computer!


But you still haven't figured this out !!! How can that be ;-)

I would not recommend having a wired and wireless connection both enabled at the same time on the same computer. If you have a choice, pick the wired one.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

During the 10 seconds it is connected it has a valid IP configuration obtained from the router?

You've tried different ports on the router?

You know the cable is good? And you are not using the crossover cable between router and computer (or know that one of the ports is auto-sensing)?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Still not sure why you would expect having two simultaneous connections (wired and wireless) on the same computer at the same time to work consistently. Why not just pick one.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Bob, maybe we should be asking airdudei what he's actually trying to do. After reading the post again it sorta sounds like he's connecting the PC with two internet connections so that he can connect it via crossover cable to an xbox?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Regardless of what he is trying to do, having two internet connections (wired and wireless ) on the same computer is not going to work very well. That's the problem from the title "Problems using two network connections on same computer. "

So at least get that resolved. At this point it seems like using wired for everything is the way to go. Haven't seen why there is the need for a wireless on the computer at this point for anything, xbox or otherwise. "I did this in order to connect to my xbox through via my computer with a crossover cable." - It's connected to the computer wired anyway. So just connect it to the router instead. 

But again, regardless of what you are trying to accomplish, having two network connections on the same computer is not going to work.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... having two internet connections (wired and wireless ) on the same computer is not going to work very well."

Don't know about other OSes, but with Windows XP I'm pretty sure that when there are multiple gateways defined, it will just use the gateway with the faster connection. Typically this will be ethernet, but I reckon 54mbps wireless would beat out 10mbps wired. The slower connection(s) will just be ignored except for IP addresses on its subnet.

To tie it back to this thread, I can't see that the multiple internet connections will cause the disconnects airdudei is experiencing.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That has yet be determined. Still all a theory about what would happen with two internet connections. That's why I've been suggesting to test with just one. Not sure if that has been done yet. Generally I've found that when troubleshooting computer problems, the simpler the configuration the easier it is to determine the problem. 

So in this case, simply disable the wireless connection and just use the wired one. If the problem goes away, you quickly know the source of the problem. Should have only taken a few minutes to test out at the most. Nothing to change except a simple configuration.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... the simpler the configuration the easier it is to determine the problem."

Yeah, sure, but harder to "stump 47 other computer geeks"! 

Actually, I couldn't agree more with you Bob. But until we get some data we can't do much more than shoot theories back and forth.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Don't want any theories at all. That's why I want something actually done. Tough when you don't hear back for a while.


----------



## airdudei (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes, I use a crossover cable from my wire connection to my xbox, which was the entire reason I installed the Wireless adapter. *The problem occurs when I want to use a wire connection to my computer*.

I disable the wireless connection and the wire connection is the only one running at the time and will show a message that "a network cable has been unplugged" after about 10 seconds." and then connect again and shut down, connect and shutdown. I have a valid IP address and everything.

The only reason I want a wire connection is the speed is a little faster and better for games like WarCraft and such.

Remember, the wire connection is good because I can log on to XBox Live with it and play no problem at all.

Thanks,
Brad

PS: Sorry, amist all my email, the response email to the post slipped through while I was on vacation.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Bad cable, bad cable connector, or bad router port.


----------



## airdudei (Apr 10, 2006)

TerryNet said:


> Bad cable, bad cable connector, or bad router port.


Nah man it's not a bad cable or connector or router port. My crossover cable works flawlessly in my adapter and my wire works perfectly on my xbox. Did you even read the post above?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Regardless of what he is trying to do, having two internet connections (wired and wireless ) on the same computer is not going to work very well. That's the problem from the title "Problems using two network connections on same computer. "
> 
> So at least get that resolved. At this point it seems like using wired for everything is the way to go. Haven't seen why there is the need for a wireless on the computer at this point for anything, xbox or otherwise. "I did this in order to connect to my xbox through via my computer with a crossover cable." - It's connected to the computer wired anyway. So just connect it to the router instead.
> 
> But again, regardless of what you are trying to accomplish, having two network connections on the same computer is not going to work.


It should work fine, you can have two ethernet NIC's, so what difference would it make? An easier way would be to get a router with an integrated 4 port switch. You could also bridge the two connections.


----------



## airdudei (Apr 10, 2006)

Rockn said:


> It should work fine, you can have two ethernet NIC's, so what difference would it make? An easier way would be to get a router with an integrated 4 port switch. You could also bridge the two connections.


Ya I agree that it should work but should is the key word! It just keeps telling me that a network cable is unplugged!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Did you even read the post above?"

Yes, sir, I did. And I had to do a lot of interpreting and assuming.

I assumed that what is working for you is a crossover cable between the xbox and your PC. And I assumed that what isn't working is a regular cable between your router and your PC. That's why I interpreted that your PC's ethernet adapter is good, but the problem occurs in the cable or router.

Maybe you want to explain better what's working and what's not. Or maybe somebody else can better understand your various meanings of "wire connection."


----------



## airdudei (Apr 10, 2006)

No I can use the the same wire connection I hook to my computer, put in my xbox and it will work. When I hook it to my computer, it keeps saying network cable unplugged. Don't worry about the wireless conection.


----------

